# Can anyone help me fix a tattoo/do a quick photoshop/illustration for me???



## MoshJosh (Aug 14, 2021)

So basically I've waited 10 years to cover up/fix this tattoo that I've hated fore most of those years. I went to a reputable shop/artist and paid a lot of money for a tatto0 I like far less than the first one. The initial tattoo was a green zombie portrait thing and the cover up was supposed to be a black work or geometric type thing, though I tried to give the artist a bunch of freedom. Anyway, because the tattoo is all black and hard lines I have few options except to go more black. . . which I guess I am ok with cause I like blackout tattoos. I don't have any pictures to share (am embarrassed plus its covered and still healing). Basically I used construction paper to mock up what needs to be blacked out and a potential idea of what I would like in the negative space.

The tattoo is on my forearm, in these photos the bottom of the paper is where my hand is and the top is my elbow. The white with black lines represents where the current tattoo is, the black paper is what I will probably black out and the seeds of life are just cool.

Anyway, was hoping someone might be able to make a digital version of my construction paper art so I could show a local artist when I go back in. Also if you feel like adding anything or have another idea feel free to chime in.


----------



## Randy (Aug 14, 2021)

I'm not a tattoo or fractal art guy, so I'm not at liberty to improvise but did what I could digitizing it. Second version is a version of the flip-flop thing you did in the second version.

EDIT: Cleaned up v2 a little more and attached


----------



## MoshJosh (Aug 14, 2021)

THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!!!


----------



## Adieu (Aug 14, 2021)

Shoulda lasered it to begin with or gotten a black square/wraparound stripe... which is where you'll eventually end up anyway


----------



## MoshJosh (Aug 14, 2021)

Yes, I was just thinking if I had done complete blackout from the beginning, I would be done already. Now I got to get tattooed again, and black out even more of my arm. Just hoping to get something a little more visually interesting in there. Good thing I like black out tattoos I guess


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 15, 2021)

This may go without saying, but make SURE this is the best artist you can get for this. This is your third round, so if the artist is just some local dude with low prices you could be in for a fourth run.


----------



## thrsher (Aug 26, 2021)

dish out the cash and travel for the best. its worth it. i have done laser and it SUCKS. i still have a bit more i want to laser as well.


----------

